
PeerTube, a free and federated video platform reaches 1.0 - valeg
https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube/releases/tag/v1.0.0
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17386609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17386609)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714453)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=PeerTube%20points%3E20&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=PeerTube%20points%3E20&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
sdegutis
I really don't think crowdfunding is a sustainable solution for hosting costs,
even if these are mitigated by using web torrent protocols. Crowdfunding is
mostly useless unless you have larger businesses who depend on your platform
for their business model. Anyone and everyone else is going to see pennies. I
just deleted my Patreon this morning even though people use my software
(Mjolnir, Hydra, AppGrid, etc) on a daily basis, because it's the wrong
business model for pretty much anything open source projects like Godot or
Vue.js that let you build your own business around using them.

------
ghop02
Seems like a great idea, but not much activity (from what I can see). How is
this model sustainable? Do I have any incentive to setup a PeerTube server?

~~~
papaf
Www? How is this model sustainable? Do I have any incentive to setup a
webserver?

~~~
ghop02
I might not be understanding correctly, but it doesn't seem like you're being
paid for the content you're hosting on PeerTube.

The model feels different than a webserver where you are either hosting your
own content (and paying for that) or charging others to host their content on
your server. Or am I misunderstanding?

------
ttul
Isn’t PeerTube mostly videos promoting PeerTube and crypto currencies?

~~~
Nutomic
You're probably thinking of DTube or some other project. I haven't seen a
single video about cryptocurrencies on Peertube.

------
loceng
Is there a list of occurrences of PeerTube anywhere?

~~~
Nutomic
[https://joinpeertube.org/en/](https://joinpeertube.org/en/)

[https://instances.joinpeertube.org/instances](https://instances.joinpeertube.org/instances)

~~~
loceng
Ah, thank you - "Instances" in the navbar didn't seem to ring any of my
bells..

